

Ask HN: Which domain registrar do you use? - jrnkntl

Currently I am using a Dutch company to buy and manage all my (and my clients') domains and their DNS. Since our company is shifting to more international grounds and isn't based in The Netherlands anymore I am on the lookout for a no-nonsense competitive domain registrar service.<p>So far I've looked into all the big players like Network Solutions and GoDaddy but their lack of clarity, costs and bloated registration process really scares the hell out of me.<p>What service do you HN'ers use?
======
jacquesm
moniker. So far quite happy, I do understand they got bought out by 'oversee',
but so far no bad effects from that. We first tried out how they treated us as
'small' customers, then we switched our premium domains (ww.com and daz.com)
there once we had the feeling we were in good hands.

The funny thing is that even when we just hosted one small domain there and
asked a bunch of questions we were treated pretty good.

I switched to moniker after the bulkregister buy out by enom and to date I
don't have any complaints, service is pretty good and prices are reasonable
($7.50 for a .com or thereabouts).

Registrars that I've used over the years are godaddy, network solutions,
bulkregister/enom and now moniker.

------
hova
-1 for 1and1. I registered domains with them, and due to their confusing control panel/cancel/transfer process I lost control of a few of my domains. go with some good ones like gandi/moniker, or if you're cheap, name.com/godaddy(if you can wade through their ads)/namecheap. but DONT EVER TOUCH 1and1.

------
gexla
Take a look at Dynadot. They have a really simple interface, they aren't
resellers and I like that you can cancel your domain and get your money back
right through the interface (if cancelled with 3 days I think.)

------
jpwagner
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

------
redmage
I use gandi.

